

Startup Genome makes it even easier to explore your startup community - dannyaway
http://www.startupgenome.com/blog/next-iteration-startup-genome/

======
shanereiser
I'd love to know what the HN community thinks about the concept of Startup
Genome. Do you think it's valuable, what questions come to mind, etc?

~~~
skmurphy
So this is unrelated to
[https://www.startupcompass.co/](https://www.startupcompass.co/) and
[http://blog.startupcompass.co/](http://blog.startupcompass.co/) and
[https://angel.co/startup-genome](https://angel.co/startup-genome) ?

------
ardinger
Great work Shane and team. Love the new look and excited to see this thing
grow.

